# Orient pro saturation diver



## mrbarry (Dec 20, 2014)

*Orient pro saturation diver*


View Advert


*
I'm looking for nice clean example of an orient pro saturation diver black dial. ELO2002B. 
*

Idealy boxed with papers but I would buy a loose watch if in great condition and the price was attractive. I'll pay upto £600 for a boxed watch but if yours is exemplary I may pay more.

Thanks all.




*Advertiser*




mrbarry



*Date*



*Price or Trade Value*

£600.00



*Category*

Wanted


----------

